# java programm ins startmenü?



## Transmitter (8. Januar 2003)

hi!

wie bekomme ich denn ein java programm ins startmenü?

ich muss das immer per konsole starten, und hätte das doch gerne komfortabler! 

kann mir da wer helfen?

thx schon mal
cu - transmitter


----------



## devilmc (25. März 2008)

Du kannst deine Class Dateien in eine .jar Datei packen.
Dann kannst du mit Doppelklick die .jar Datei bzw dein Programm starten.
Wenn du Eclipse nutzt geht das über Export oder du kannst auch "ant" benutzen.


----------



## Navy (25. März 2008)

Welchen Desktop/Windowmanager nutzt Du denn?


----------



## zeromancer (26. März 2008)

Transmitter hat gesagt.:


> hi!
> 
> wie bekomme ich denn ein java programm ins startmenü?
> 
> ...



Wenn Du es per Konsole starten kannst, dann kannst Du es auch mit einem "Starter" starten - so heißen die Dinger, die man unter Windows "Verknüpfungen" nennt


----------



## Laudian (26. März 2008)

Wie schon vom Vorredner ... du kannst im Startmenue auch einen Eintrag reinbauen (heisst je nach WM anders) in dem du einfach dem kompletten Programmaufruf, den du normal in der Konsole eingibst im WM-Menue unter einem selbst gewaehlten Namen reinschreibst ...  
Bei den meisten (zumindest KDE und Gnome) kannst du Startmenueeintraege ueber die entsprechenden Leisten (rechtsklick) oder die Admin/Einstellungsdinger das einfuegen.


----------

